# puppy young dog sleeve



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

I am looking for a _durable_ puppy/young dog sleeve

something I can , tie to a leash toss around drag wiggle etc. but also put on and take a bite
we have tried a few manufacturers and they just dont last
the seams bust, the handles pull off, they basically fall apart

I just spent a half hour searching here cause i swear someone posted a link to one fairly recently but I can't find it now. I think it was signature, i went over there too but cant seem to recall which one was liked

anyone found a decent brand that will last?


Thanks


----------



## toney turner (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a jute puppy sleeve that has taken quite a beating from my shepherds and its still going strong and its from Elite k9, I really like it alot. You can wear it and you can put a lead on it.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

a while back a customer of mine gave me for free a fordogtrainers.com puppy sleeve.

i have used to do some work with some puppies under the close supervision of a friend, but mostly just for games with my border collie mix, who is not a hard biter. it was free so i cant really bitch, but its not that durable. the handle going across the top of the sleeve is a nice feature, but it hasnt held up that well for our chase and fetch games, where i drag it with a long line and throw it around. and my dog bites weak so i imagine a strong biting working dog might shred it up good real fast.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ray Allen makes a good one.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.totalk-9.com/index.php?p...&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3


I have had this one for three years. I have used it a ton, and it's still in great shape. It's also very flat, so it's good on a leash. It has a handle on the back and one on the end. I even use this for targeting with full grown dogs and it's held up. It's pricey but you get what you pay for here. It's a Eurosport puppy sleeve.

But when I buy grear like this, I do it at trials. So I can look at it, and see what I am buying. The problem I think your having is the thread they are using to sew the sleeve with. They need to use what's called size 6 cord. It's not thread, it's cord so it's thick and heavy. They use a massive sewing machine called a class 7 to sew this stuff with. If they use regular e-thread or even nylon size 3 cord that shit will break. I would check out what size 6 cord looks like, then when you look at gear you'll know what to look for.


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Ray Allen makes a good one.


I'll second that, Howard. And get another one soon.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a targeting type little sleeve/cuff made by can-am, I don't like a few thins from him, but this little sleeve has lasted a couple years now for use as you describe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a Eurojoe puppy sleeve, (the smallest one,) which is awesome. Stands up well to a nasty little one. Quality is outstanding. I still use it for tug. I have heard similar good things about their intermediate to full sized sleeves. I got a used Ray Allen intermediate sleeve which seems to be holding up.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I think you're wasting good money by getting puppy wedges...just buck up and go from rag to puppy sleeve. K9 venders see us coming. The next big thing, feel good puppy sleeves with decoy fear smell built into it!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

yea I just want it soft and the full sleeves are harder to wiggle toss and drag
we're working a lot of puppies right now

I'll definitely check those out


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I think you're wasting good money by getting puppy wedges...just buck up and go from rag to puppy sleeve. K9 venders see us coming. The next big thing, feel good puppy sleeves with decoy fear smell built into it!


 
Actually I think Puppy sleeves and wedges are great to teach targeting. Also, I use a puppy sleeve to have inexpericed helpers hold them out to side for longer bites. Also, I do bites where I want the dog to bite and punch through and just take the puppy sleeve with them. I think they are worth every penny. 

In fact I do not use a trial sleeve very often for my own dog. But I never use a puppy sleeve on a puppy...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I really like this x Sleeve. http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Bite-Sleeve...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9e9bdac7 
It works pretty good as a puppy sleeve and you have the ability to add inserts to make it a intermediate and then a trial level sleeve.

Do NOT buy their sleeve covers however


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I really like this x Sleeve. http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Bite-Sleeve...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9e9bdac7
> It works pretty good as a puppy sleeve and you have the ability to add inserts to make it a intermediate and then a trial level sleeve.
> 
> Do NOT buy their sleeve covers however


You put that on a leash and throw it around?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have used, never owned Euro Joe stuff and liked it alot. I think that they probably have the best constructed puppy sleeve out there.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> You put that on a leash and throw it around?


YEP, attach the leash clip to the tab on the shoulder end


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

So then I must ask what the OP wants as a puppy sleeve. one with a cuff that resembles a trial sleeve...or a soft pad that you slip your arm into.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Euro Joe for sure. My friend Sandi has had hers forever. Here's a pic from today of my pup on it.
Not sure how to do pics on here but will try.










Sorry, it didnt work. Will add the pics to my photo gallery.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I wanted to see it as I have two 11 week Mals I would like to buy one for..


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Go ck my photo gallery on here. I just posted several pics. He is actually on an intermed Belg. Arm now but the decoys didnt show up to train so this was what we had. 

This Euro Joe puppy sleeve has been through many pups, still going strong. They are hard to find though.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh ok thanks! I see it thats awesome its hard to find ones that hold up...I will search for one..


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, this thing catches hell. There is no telling how many nasty lil pups have been on this one. I think they're hard to find though, hope ya find one.


----------

